# Dickerson Conservation Park Question



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd like to make one last trip before college starts again and dickerson seems like one of the best winter fishing spots in the state. Does anyone know whether Dickerson Conservation Park is in the warmwater discharge area of the power plant? Or is it a totally different place? For those who fish dickerson power plant, is this the park you usually fish from? I plan to target mostly smallmouth and catfish, do I need a true surf rod for the catfish or is a 7' or 9' rod adequate? Is this place shallow or deep? Thanks in advance and any info is appreciated.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The Conservation Park is just a little down stream from the warnwater discharge. Not sure of the depth (maybe 15' max) but you certainly don't need a surf rod. Good luck on the cats.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I use a 5 or 6.5 foot rod, light to medium action.
Ultra lights are not out of the question for the Smallies and panfish.
Any cats I caught were by accident, as I do not target them.
It is run and gun type fishing. I parked my car at White's Ferry, and hiked the C&O Canal tow path up stream for 2 or 3 miles. From the towpath, you can pick your spots to cast, and move till you find the sweet spot. Pack light, and wear shoes or boots you don't mind getting wet and muddy. The riverbank can get pretty sloppy, and slippery, so watch your step. You don't want to swim this time of year.
Good luck, and post your results, good or bad.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I read an old article that said there were big carp there, does anyone know if they are still there? Is catching Musky from shore common?
From what I've read most of the SM bass are small, I think I'd rather go after some of the bigger fish


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

dena said:


> I use a 5 or 6.5 foot rod, light to medium action.
> Ultra lights are not out of the question for the Smallies and panfish.
> Any cats I caught were by accident, as I do not target them.
> It is run and gun type fishing. I parked my car at White's Ferry, and hiked the C&O Canal tow path up stream for 2 or 3 miles. From the towpath, you can pick your spots to cast, and move till you find the sweet spot. Pack light, and wear shoes or boots you don't mind getting wet and muddy. The riverbank can get pretty sloppy, and slippery, so watch your step. You don't want to swim this time of year.
> Good luck, and post your results, good or bad.


Thanks for the tips, is White's Ferry in the park? I'll definately post a report on my return, hopefully I will remember the camera this time.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

White's Ferry is South of your park about 3 miles by the C&O Canal towpath. It is an interesting place, and worth checking out IMHO.


----------

